# Problems after upgrading from 9.0 to 9.2



## myha (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi, I updated my system from FreeBSD 9.0 to 9.2 (upgrade path 9.0 > 9.1 > 9.2) and am now experiencing lots of errors everywhere :\ There were no errors on upgrade, just normal file merging.

Can you point me in the right direction? I have no idea what to look for.

I tried to go to 9.3 but _the_ same erro_r_s occur.

```
FreeBSD 9.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.3-RELEASE #0 r268512: Thu Jul 10 23:44:39 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Here are some errors:

```
[root@system ~]# pkg version
/usr/local/sbin/pkg: Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale"
[root@system ~]#
```
_I c_ould not start _A_pache, this is an error when I try to reinstall it:

```
configure: error: Size of "void *" is less than size of "long"
```


```
[root@system /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade]# make install
===>  Building for portupgrade-2.4.12_1,2
/lib/libm.so.5: Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale"
"Makefile", line 16: warning: "/usr/local/bin/ruby19 -Ilib -rpkgtools -e 'puts Version'" returned non-zero status
===> bin (all)
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade/work/pkgtools-2.4.12/bin
/usr/local/bin/ruby19 -wc pkg_fetch
/lib/libm.so.5: Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale"
*** [.build/pkg_fetch] Error code 1
/usr/local/bin/ruby19 -wc pkg_glob
/lib/libm.so.5: Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale"
*** [.build/pkg_glob] Error code 1
2 errors
*** [all] Error code 2
1 error
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade.
[root@system /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade]#
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 14, 2014)

The only fix for that error I've used is an entire  from-source 9-STABLE upgrade-to-todays-snapshot procedure. [Not a trivial procedure, but usually worthwhile AFAIK].


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 14, 2014)

You used freebsd-update(8), right?


----------



## myha (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi, yes, I used  freebsd-update. The funny thing is I upgraded two other servers and they both went ok, same versions. 

@jb_fvwm2, can you share what you did to fix it?  This server is a VM, so I hope I will be able to restore it from a snapshot.

Thanks,

brm


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 14, 2014)

All reports of solving this problem involved rebuilding from source.  There are other methods, but building from source is the safe one.


----------



## myha (Jul 16, 2014)

Well I ended up reinstalling the whole server... Faster


----------

